# MT Mulies



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Just back from a Montana Mulie hunt on my friends ranch in Sheridan County. We tagged 4 for 4 in three days. Beautiful country, good hunting.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Wow awesome work Jim! Congrats on the hunt!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

That looks like a fun hunt, for sure. Nice bucks!


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

That's awesome, congrats

I have a guide booked for next year in Montana for Mule deer and antelope. Can't wait


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

This is great stuff! What awesome success you had. I am leaving tomorrow AM for SE Montana in hopes of running into one of those dandy Mule Deer.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That looks like great fun. 👍


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats. Nothing beats western hunting


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

MallardMaster said:


> This is great stuff! What awesome success you had. I am leaving tomorrow AM for SE Montana in hopes of running into one of those dandy Mule Deer.


No doubt worth the wait; next year I’m going to do a rut hunt during the 2nd and 3rd weeks of November. Probably chase some birds too…


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Skipping Michigan gun season to hit the 3rd week of November with a couple buddies. Plan to set up a wall tent on BLM. We have access to two block management ranches in addition to public to explore. My first love is bow hunting whitetails but rifle mule deer is right there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice job Jim. Did you take skinner to help drag em out. Been invited out to montana last few years but always been during fun season here. One of these days I ll make it. I hope.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Beautiful country. Wish I could have hunted it when I was out. Shot a 2K ELR match out there a couple years ago. Just wasn't any seasons open quite yet. I'll make it out one year for a hunt. Great pics and looks like you had a great hunt. Congrats on your success and experience of that Beauty.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)

Skibum said:


> Skipping Michigan gun season to hit the 3rd week of November with a couple buddies. Plan to set up a wall tent on BLM. We have access to two block management ranches in addition to public to explore. My first love is bow hunting whitetails but rifle mule deer is right there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Just heading home from a wall tent mule deer camp on public and BLM lands. My oldest son wanted this trip instead of a big senior year spring break trip. It was a lot of fun. We both tagged good bucks. We saw all kinds of wild life including. Mulies, elk, big horn sheep, a badger, coyotes, 3 guys saw a mountain lion, antelope etc. Definitely a different style of hunting. We had 13 guys in our camp. One in filled elk tag and one infilled mule deer tag.


----------



## buktruk (Jan 15, 2004)




----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

buktruk said:


> Just heading home from a wall tent mule deer camp on public and BLM lands. My oldest son wanted this trip instead of a big senior year spring break trip. It was a lot of fun. We both tagged good bucks. We saw all kinds of wild life including. Mulies, elk, big horn sheep, a badger, coyotes, 3 guys saw a mountain lion, antelope etc. Definitely a different style of hunting. We had 13 guys in our camp. One in filled elk tag and one infilled mule deer tag.


Now that's an Awesome kid.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats! I love hunting Mulies


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 795882
> View attachment 795883
> View attachment 795882
> View attachment 795883


Excellent bucks. Either of those will do Congratulations to your son. I wish mine was going along. He is a medical resident who has been neck deep in Covid. His schedule has wiped out hunting for this year but we have a spring bear hunt next year that has been delayed with the border closure. Take every chance you can to get in the one on one time.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats to you and your son. Looks like a fantastic time was had.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

Man I have missed going to Big sky country these past two years to chase mulies and pronghorn with my bow ! Congrats on a great trip and some nice deer !


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

sparky18181 said:


> Nice job Jim. Did you take skinner to help drag em out. Been invited out to montana last few years but always been during fun season here. One of these days I ll make it. I hope.


Do it asap… you’ll wonder why you didn’t go sooner…


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

dang i want a mulie badly


----------

